# ?



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

I haven't seen anything about the tbt egg hut yet? where is it?


----------



## Jacob (Mar 20, 2016)

The event hasn't been confirmed yet, but maybe the mods are viewing the threads and making the clues as we speak. . 

Last year's started real close to Easter, possibly Easter day - I forget. But when it's close, there will be "Eggs" currency under our avatars, right under "Bells."

At least that's what has happened for each event I've done


----------



## N e s s (Mar 20, 2016)

it will probably start in a week or so, just wait and see c:


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 20, 2016)

I just hope that there is one, cuz I missed last year's and I REALLY wanted to get a Togepi egg.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 20, 2016)

The last two years, it was the day before Easter.
But let's hope it doesn't happen again this year.


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I just hope that there is one, cuz I missed last year's and I REALLY wanted to get a Togepi egg.



literally me
i need a togepi and i was one day late for last year

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> The last two years, it was the day before Easter.
> But let's hope it doesn't happen again this year.



oh, alright. thanks for the info, mariah +everyone c:


----------



## Heyden (Mar 20, 2016)

spurrinkle said:


> literally me
> i need a togepi and i was one day late for last year



you werent even there tho?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 20, 2016)

doughssant said:


> you werent even there tho?



Spurrinkle is deerui's alt that she's allowed to have for some reason.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 20, 2016)

Last year's event dropped in April I believe. I'm sure it'll show up sooner or later.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 20, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Last year's event dropped in April I believe. I'm sure it'll show up sooner or later.



23/24 rip


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2016)

so like how did you get these eggs? I wasn't active during easter last year


----------



## Javocado (Mar 20, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> so like how did you get these eggs? I wasn't active during easter last year



They would release a certain amount of clues at a time throughout a few days. With those clues, you would go on a hunt around TBT and such to find the eggs. When an egg was found, you would click on it and it would add to your Egg currency which you could use to purchase egg collectibles in the Zipper's Shop.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Spurrinkle is deerui's alt that she's allowed to have for some reason.



And you know this...how?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 20, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> And you know this...how?



Same art. Same friend code.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Same art. Same friend code.



Hmmmmmmmm k den


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

doughssant said:


> you werent even there tho?



yeah i was, I found the site from twitter, i came on it and never made an account until i saw it again

you don't have to be signed in to browse through tbt :/


----------



## Mariah (Mar 20, 2016)

spurrinkle said:


> yeah i was, I found the site from twitter, i came on it and never made an account until i saw it again
> 
> you don't have to be signed in to browse through tbt :/



I'm wondering why the mods allow you to have a second account though.


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Same art. Same friend code.



"same friend code"

ive only had this 3ds for a few months, what?


----------



## Heyden (Mar 20, 2016)

lmao, the truth is out


----------



## Mariah (Mar 20, 2016)

spurrinkle said:


> "same friend code"
> 
> ive only had this 3ds for a few months, what?



http://deerui.deviantart.com/
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316468-Improvement-!!&highlight=
Your art is identical.

Also, deerui had an obsession with hedgehogs.


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

Mariah said:


> http://deerui.deviantart.com/
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316468-Improvement-!!&highlight=
> Your art is identical.
> 
> ...


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

Mariah said:


> http://deerui.deviantart.com/
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316468-Improvement-!!&highlight=
> Your art is identical.
> 
> ...


----------



## himeki (Mar 20, 2016)

shts gonna go down


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2016)

glitch


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

Mariah said:


> http://deerui.deviantart.com/
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316468-Improvement-!!&highlight=
> Your art is identical.
> 
> Also, deerui had an obsession with hedgehogs.


i see the fc are the same but i got the ds from someone who used to go to my school so


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm scared now.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

Yeah, if it's true, why _are_ you allowed an alt? :/


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

Mariah said:


> http://deerui.deviantart.com/
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?316468-Improvement-!!&highlight=
> Your art is identical.
> 
> Also, deerui had an obsession with hedgehogs.


i see the fc are the same but i got the ds from someone who used to go to my school so

- - - Post Merge - - -

i didn't mean to post that 3 times :/


----------



## inkling (Mar 20, 2016)

this is hilarious. quite a coincidence lol. 

anyways, last years egg hunt was so much fun! i hope they have it this year


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

inkling said:


> this is hilarious. quite a coincidence lol.
> 
> anyways, last years egg hunt was so much fun! i hope they have it this year



what's your signature from?


----------



## himeki (Mar 20, 2016)

how are you gonna explain the art tho?


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> how are you gonna explain the art tho?



i dont know why the style is similar. i see a lot of art that looks identical to other artists


----------



## inkling (Mar 20, 2016)

spurrinkle said:


> what's your signature from?



the movie inside out. i made the gif


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

spurrinkle said:


> I haven't seen anything about the tbt egg hut yet? where is it?



not sure about their intentions, but I did a search and found where somebody i don't know set up a temporary egg hut:



Spoiler










HERE'S THE EGG HUT


----------



## Mariah (Mar 20, 2016)

spurrinkle said:


> i dont know why the style is similar. i see a lot of art that looks identical to other artists







It's exactly the ****ing same.
Just stop.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 20, 2016)

..woah......

What I'm wondering is why the mods even allowed them to have an alt in the first place.  Aren't there things in place to prevent same IP alts?  (if it is an alt, that is)


----------



## Mariah (Mar 20, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> ..woah......
> 
> What I'm wondering is why the mods even allowed them to have an alt in the first place.  Aren't there things in place to prevent same IP alts?  (if it is an alt, that is)



She could be using a proxy, but I think they just don't care. I reported this months ago, at least six or more.


----------



## inkling (Mar 20, 2016)

Mariah said:


> She could be using a proxy, but I think they just don't care. I reported this months ago, at least six or more.



if that's true thats very annoying! im sure most people follow the rules and thats one rule that they shouldn't let slide no matter who it is...


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 20, 2016)

We are looking into the topic brought up in this thread, thanks.


----------

